# Who's getting a 75e then?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

yep!

was posted out today, will be with me tomorrow


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheeky. How do you expect it to compare to the Zenith?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

jonc said:


> Cheeky. How do you expect it to compare to the Zenith?


Larger... Slower... Golder!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you have clump issues with the Zenith?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

jonc said:


> Do you have clump issues with the Zenith?


nope never had any issues with clumping always delivered into the basket nicely


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Cool. Be interested to hear how you find it vs 65e.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

jonc said:


> Cool. Be interested to hear how you find it vs 65e.


Well ordered & paid for the 75e before I well & truly threw my portafilter out of the pram fed up with having to dial the 65e in every 60 seconds...

So the 75e will be used for brewed coffee for my french press for the foreseeable as the portafilter is still on the floor!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The difference in the cup will be where you find the greatest difference


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Mine arrives tomorrow. Stepping up from a mignon so I'm hoping for some big improvements from this beast.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> The difference in the cup will be where you find the greatest difference


Are you buying one too?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

mrsimba said:


> Well ordered & paid for the 75e before I well & truly threw my portafilter out of the pram fed up with having to dial the 65e in every 60 seconds...
> 
> So the 75e will be used for brewed coffee for my french press for the foreseeable as the portafilter is still on the floor!


I'm thinking / hoping a shiny new grinder on your worktop might give you the inspiration to pick the portafilter up off the floor. Even if it's a few more weeks before you get tempted to try it out with your Rocket


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

jonc said:


> Anyone?


there is a 'very high' chance I am getting it today....(unless I try something I like more and costs less at BellaBarista today







)


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Well mines arrived. It's huge!

Unfortunately it has been sent with the larger hopper instead of the advertised short version. Waiting on a reply from BB about a hopper exchange so I can't use it if I'm sending the hopper back.

















Next to the mignon for scale.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine's very, very big - and that's with the small hopper - so I can only imagine how tall it is with that big fat hopper.


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Just got a message back to let me know that a short one is on the way to me and I'm ok to use the big one in the mean time


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

I BOUGHT IT I BOUGHT IT TOO
















ps how do you upload a photo without it going upside down??? this thing keeps putting them upside down/wonky


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Nobodysdriving said:


> I BOUGHT IT I BOUGHT IT TOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tapatalk or t'interweb?


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> tapatalk or t'interweb?


sorry jlarkin what do you mean? that I 'should use' tapatalk? (I am using my macintosh at present and google chrome browser)


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Nobodysdriving said:


> sorry jlarkin what do you mean? that I 'should use' tapatalk? (I am using my macintosh at present and google chrome browser)


Sorry, I meant are you using tapatalk or the internet (aka back in the day the interweb) meaning a web browser. So you've just answered that but now I realise that I don't know how to re-orient the picture from the browser, I thought I'd seen how to do it the other day but now I can't find it (I also don't seem to get this problem of it being mis-oriented).


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

My photo was just uploaded from my photo library. For some reason you have to edit the photo on your computer so that it is rotated 90 degrees to the right.

I have no idea why.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

@[email protected] said:


> My photo was just uploaded from my photo library. For some reason you have to edit the photo on your computer so that it is rotated 90 degrees to the right.
> 
> I have no idea why.


thank you!


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

PS any 'veteran' here can tell me roughly (ball-park figure) what number you have to have this Olympus on for an ok grind for espresso??

is it because it's new that I can't get a good grind? (ie until I've run through the dreaded 10kg of beans I won't be able to get the optimum grind setting?)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

It will vary depending on all types of variables such as which beans you're using, how many beans are in the hopper and ambient temperature.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nobodysdriving said:


> PS any 'veteran' here can tell me roughly (ball-park figure) what number you have to have this Olympus on for an ok grind for espresso??
> 
> is it because it's new that I can't get a good grind? (ie until I've run through the dreaded 10kg of beans I won't be able to get the optimum grind setting?)


did they use the grinder at BB? If so it will be about there. If not, tell us and someone can give you a run down on what to do


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

thank you dfk41









by the way, today at BBs she used the Olympus you had on trial I think....well she said she only just recently got it back so I assume it's the one you had?









no my one is straight out of the box...

I think I am 'getting there' I got a setting of 5 for a double basket (VST 18gr) giving me roughly 19grams of coffee and a perfect 60ml double espresso over 30secs, now am trying the single....9grams of grounds (setting 6.5 on grinder) and getting a single espresso in 30seconds so think I'm more or less there


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

forget the singles! they are impossible to use. forget the numbers on the dial. the area reference point only and will vary from grinder to grinder. Weigh out for arguments sake, 16 gms of grinds. You want a wet weight of plus 60% as a target over 25 to 30 seconds, so that would be 25.6 gms. if you have scales, put a cup on and zero them and pull your shot. You then keep the grind weight constant and just th grind setting either way until you get to that ballpark figure. If you are happier with 19 gms, do that but remember to leave headroom between the top of the puck and the shower screen. If you have too much coffee in there will be an imprint in the puck


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

It took a lot of sink shots to get mine to where I wanted it. Find the zero point, where you get the chirping as the burrs begin to touch, courses the grind half a turn and work back from there. I went from choking the machine to the water flowing through the puck in 10 secs to some where in the middle where I wanted it. ( 19 g in 36 out in 30 secs).

Its really sensitive, use really small adjustments. I used all the beans they sent me and a few hundred grams of my own supply before I got the hang of it.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

That looks a mighty large beasty, how big is that compared to the 65e?

Happy NGD to those that received theirs today


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

@[email protected] said:


> It took a lot of sink shots to get mine to where I wanted it. Find the zero point, where you get the chirping as the burrs begin to touch, courses the grind half a turn and work back from there. I went from choking the machine to the water flowing through the puck in 10 secs to some where in the middle where I wanted it. ( 19 g in 36 out in 30 secs).
> 
> Its really sensitive, use really small adjustments. I used all the beans they sent me and a few hundred grams of my own supply before I got the hang of it.


thank you @[email protected]

it is 'very sensitive' as you said, also depending on which beans I used I got really really big differences, from fast watery flow to too slow/concentrated.

with my VST 18g basket so far the best seems to be just over number 4 as 4.25 is too coarse!!! so somewhere between 4 and 4.25 ie 4.17 HAHAHAHA and I get about 34 out of 18grams and tastes quite good...

I am all 'coffee'd out' now and will leave it for today, back to it tomorrow!!!


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

Spooks said:


> That looks a mighty large beasty, how big is that compared to the 65e?
> 
> Happy NGD to those that received theirs today


Hi spooks, I saw both the 65 and the 75E today at BBs, the 75E is a bit bigger, sorry can't say how much bigger but not a huge more in my opinion


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

2cm taller in the body I read somewhere...

John


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

mrsimba said:


> Well ordered & paid for the 75e before I well & truly threw my portafilter out of the pram fed up with having to dial the 65e in every 60 seconds...


Every 60 seconds??

Obviously an exaggeration but even still - that don't sound right!

Sure your beans weren't overly fresh or the resulting issues were caused by basket distribution?

Never had problems with my 65e but occasionally had to WDT if the bean I was using clumped.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Does any know if you can still flick the chute on the 75e like you could on the 65e?

Also I'm aware the 75e has a new clump crusher installed which should further aid good distribution.

Tis a sweet looking grinder!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Can take a look tomorrow?


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> Does any know if you can still flick the chute on the 75e like you could on the 65e?


yes you can (flick it forward and backwards to adjust it to give you a 'centred fall')


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> Does any know if you can still flick the chute on the 75e like you could on the 65e?


Yes you can









The 75e is a different beast to the 65e, I'll upload some photo's of them 'side by side' but with just running 500g of beans thru to start to season the burrs immediately noticed there is no static of the grinds to the housing as it dispenses, this is probably because the 75e has an all alloy housing where as the 65e has a plastic one, leaps ahead in build quality and used to having to clean the housing overtime I used the grinder, not now! ACE!!!









Also the grind adjuster on the 75e is a lot larger and has a much more 'solid' feel to it, the burrs 10mm does not sound much but the photo's will show the difference...

The 75e's more powerful motor literally 'jumps' the grinder slightly sideways when the grinding starts so much so I've just put a non-slip pad under each front foot, this has made it rock solid, never had to do that with the 65e.

The 75e had already a stray grind behind the screen from the factory testing, first thing I did was take it apart to clear out & apply tape around the screen edges as I did with my 65e but I took step by step photos which again I'll post up later, with this my 65e never had a single stray grind again find its way behind the screen









The 75e definitely feels a 'step up' from its little brother


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

mrsimba said:


> Yes you can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pulled any shots with it?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Without hopper 75e - 65e




























10mm...


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

and the clean screen... which will stay clean!!!

tho I really don't know why they can't seal it from the factory???


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

mrsimba said:


> The 75e had already a stray grind behind the screen from the factory testing, first thing I did was take it apart to clear out & apply tape around the screen edges as I did with my 65e but I took step by step photos which again I'll post up later, with this my 65e never had a single stray grind again find its way behind the screen


Please don't tell me I'm going to have to take it apart!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I too was the lucky recipient of a big brown box containing an Olympus 75e today.

I too received a full sized hopper and am expecting the smaller replacement tomorrow. According to BB they did open at least one box. That was shipped with the small hopper as expected and so they assumed that all others would be similar. Despite being given the ok by BB to use the large hopper I chose to use a homemade mini-hopper courtesy of an M & S mini trifle dish.

After pumping a kilo or so of old beans through the burrs, I managed to dial in, pretty quickly, with some beans that in truth need another day or two resting. I take on board dfk41's point about different reference points, grinder to grinder but for what it is worth I ended up just the plus side of 4.

Final shot was 18g in and 33g out in ??? seconds

As the damned stopwatch didn't like the way I pushed it's button and refused to start, I had to stop the shot by eye.

I do like the fluffy texture of the grind. Very easy to settle/distribute. I will need to get into a new routine now that I'm grinding direct into the basket rather than indirectly via a tupperware container as I did with the Mazzer Mini.

Normally, I only pull shots two or three times a day, for a couple of flat whites and so my grinder will rarely run hot. For that reason I let it cool down after running the burr seasoning beans through before I dialled it in. The idea being that hopefully I will be somewhere near the mark in the morning compared to if I'd dialled in with the grinder hot?

I'm not normally given to drinking straight espresso but sipping that last shot before drowning it in milk, wasn't too bad at all!.

The Olympus is probably far too good a grinder for me but you know what? I don't care!!! I hope to enjoy it and hope that it's ease of use will better enable me to play around with a few different beans.

Hope you all enjoy yours.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> I'm not normally given to drinking straight espresso but sipping that last shot before drowning it in milk, wasn't too bad at all!.


Persevere, it can be nice!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

No one listens to me, but I told you all this was a really good grinder and not to be confused with its average little brother!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> No one listens to me, but I told you all this was a really good grinder and not to be confused with its average little brother!


Did anyone hear that ........


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Did anyone hear that ........


Hear what, your pocket guff?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow, seems a popular new grinder. Must have missed the build up to this. Congrats to all happy new owners.

Is the Olympus this month's Ceado then?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

jonc said:


> Please don't tell me I'm going to have to take it apart!


Just for you Jon!









http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25225-65e-75e-Clean-Screen-step-by-step&p=324665#post324665


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks. I think?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jonc said:


> Thanks. I think?


Oh no. I stopped when I read the word 'heat'


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

mrsimba said:


> The 75e had already a stray grind behind the screen from the factory testing, first thing I did was take it apart to clear out & apply tape around the screen edges as I did with my 65e but I took step by step photos which again I'll post up later, with this my 65e never had a single stray grind again find its way behind the screen


sorry could you 'elaborate' further about this? how do you take it apart and 'apply tape' to it? (please?







)


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Nobodysdriving said:


> sorry could you 'elaborate' further about this? how do you take it apart and 'apply tape' to it? (please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post 48 has a link to another thread showing you step by step how Mrsimba did this. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25225-65e-75e-Clean-Screen-step-by-step&p=324665#post324665


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> I take on board dfk41's point about different reference points, grinder to grinder but for what it is worth I ended up just the plus side of 4.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy yours.


I am somewhere just below 4.5 (like a 4.25







)


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

Obsy said:


> Post 48 has a link to another thread showing you step by step how Mrsimba did this. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25225-65e-75e-Clean-Screen-step-by-step&p=324665#post324665


thank you, got it eventually


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Nobodysdriving said:


> I am somewhere just below 4.5 (like a 4.25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interestingly I'm just below a 5. We're all pretty close once you account for tamping technique and bean type. I presumed the numbers would be just be a reference point for that particular grinder but perhaps there might be more to it.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> No one listens to me, ..........!


Not true......

I listened. I bought one. Appears you were spot on.



Snakehips said:


> I take on board dfk41's point about different reference points, grinder to grinder........


 I listened again. I was that impressed I even quoted you.

Do you happen to know what lottery numbers might be coming up this Saturday or the name of a good horse?

I so then I'm all ears as thanks to you, I've got a new grinder to pay for!!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> No one listens to me, but I told you all this was a really good grinder and not to be confused with its average little brother!


I listened and staked my hard earned.

That's how much I respect your considered opinion Dave.

Lots.

£750 worth of lots.

Well, that and DaveCUK's review/advice.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You are all to kind....did I mention I had an E10 for sale!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Pardon ???


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

I listened too DFK41


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Nobodysdriving said:


> I listened too DFK41


You'll learn.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

jonc said:


> I listened and staked my hard earned.
> 
> That's how much I respect your considered opinion Dave.
> 
> ...


+1 here also









Many thanks for the feedback & reviews as I do also value both your opinions highly,


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

jonc said:


> you'll learn.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Switched Ollie on this morning, two 1 second purges then 18g direct to basket straight off the back of last night's dial in.

18g in 36g out 28 sec

What a lovely tasting drink it was! Best ever according to Mrs Snakehips. And she's rarely wrong, apparently.









Later on Ollie's new hat arrived.









More of a flat cap than the topper he arrived with but I think it suits him well.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Snakehips said:


> View attachment 15445


Very nice.

Oh and that's a very attractive set up.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for that. I think they make a lovely couple, Ollie and GiGi.

Whatever you do, don't tell my GP but I've just drunk my third of the day!!!

What a stonkin' hat trick that was!!!!!!

All 18 > 36 in 28 off last nights dial-in!!!

Didn't know my regular beans - Limini Coffee Rimini Blend - could taste that good.

Unless I'm very much mistaken...... All praise Ollie !


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Well jealous. Lovely looking grinder and great setup. I was going to ask how much purging is required but seems you already answered that.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> Later on Ollie's new hat arrived.
> 
> View attachment 15445
> 
> ...


Cracking setup but where have you hidden the mess?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Cracking setup but where have you hidden the mess?


'Mess' jeebsy ? How do mean 'mess'?

Are you by any chance referring the collection of 'essential ancillary equipment' that I moved to one side during the photo shoot?

View attachment 15456


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> 'essential ancillary equipment'


Loving that terminology!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

risky said:


> Well jealous. Lovely looking grinder and great setup. I was going to ask how much purging is required but seems you already answered that.


Thanks. Will pass the compliment on to Ollie.

I gave it the two x 1 sec purely on the basis that it should at least shift most of the stale.

I was certainly enough in my opinion. A little testing would determine if it could be less.

You are probably aware that 1 second is the minimum for the timers. For the time being I want it at 1 sec as a contingency for dose top-up so purge has to be multiples of 1 sec.

I may try 1 tomorrow. Whether I will notice the difference in a milk drink is debatable.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

today was much better my coffee making...Olympus 75E is 'settling' at around 4.40 on the dial









made better/more consistent coffees today


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> Switched Ollie on this morning, two 1 second purges then 18g direct to basket straight off the back of last night's dial in.
> 
> 18g in 36g out 28 sec
> 
> ...


Great looking set up, one problem, you have named your machine! i didnt think we had to do that, so now i must think of a name for my rocket!!

Ronnie?

Rasputin?

Sexy Beast?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Great looking set up, one problem, you have named your machine! i didnt think we had to do that, so now i must think of a name for my rocket!!
> 
> Ronnie?
> 
> ...


strapa


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Great looking set up, one problem, you have named your machine! i didnt think we had to do that, so now i must think of a name for my rocket!!
> 
> Ronnie?
> 
> ...


Ray Winston


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

lose the thermometer and get yourself some temptags - easier and less things to have to clean


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Ray Winston


I wanted it to always look like Ray Winston was picking up a new grinder...


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Great looking set up, one problem, you have named your machine! i didnt think we had to do that, so now i must think of a name for my rocket!!
> 
> Ronnie?
> 
> ...


Sorry if adopting the names Ollie and GiGi has caused you or any other member an issue.

I did think it was a bit 'un-blokey' to be giving pet names to appliances but truth is I just wanted to be nice to them both, whilst they appear to be behaving themselves.

I could revert to calling them both....... !!****** ****s!! if would help?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I wanted it to always look like Ray Winston was picking up a new grinder...
> 
> View attachment 15461


Get that in dark mode!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Olliehulla said:


> lose the thermometer and get yourself some temptags - easier and less things to have to clean


Have tried temp tags but found they indicated at too low a temp for my liking.

Did start doing......????..... 'Yellow'.... 1 2 3 4 but decided that was more faff than looking at the thermo.

I'm rarely producing more than two drinks per session so a 5 sec rinse under the tap for the thermo three times a day to be no problem.

Having said that I have a couple of TempTags left so may give it another go.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> I wanted it to always look like Ray Winston was picking up a new grinder...
> 
> View attachment 15461


I saw that!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Get that in dark mode!


OK, you've got me there, what's dark mode?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jonc said:


> I saw that!


I saw it last night, before I'd even seen that we have to start naming our machines now so it was completely out of context. I was thinking, hmmm I really don't know how just "Ray Winston" fits into this conversation .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> OK, you've got me there, what's dark mode?


Go into settings, it makes everything dark. Much less jarring on the eye imo



jlarkin said:


> I saw it last night, before I'd even seen that we have to start naming our machines now so it was completely out of context. I was thinking, hmmm I really don't know how just "Ray Winston" fits into this conversation .


Sexy beast


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Go into settings, it makes everything dark. Much less jarring on the eye imo


Great - yes, I should have guessed it was a setting. That's handy.



jeebsy said:


> Sexy beast


Thanks mate, I'm flattered ;-). (I knew that after reading it, just meant the first time I saw it was completely out of context).


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

How are folk getting on with these? I actually love it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah enjoying mine, it's night and day compared to the mignon, as is to be expected, it's nice to get a fluffy mound without any clumps. Still getting used to the size of it though, everytime I walk in the kitchen I do a double take when I see it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah. I really should have measured the space BEFORE I got it. Oops.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Lovin' mine!

Second day of great coffee with no change in setting (using standard Rocket basket).

Swapped basket for VST as a quick experiment with same dose and grind this evening. It absolutely piddled through in comparison and was a touch bitter. Will try dialing VST in over the weekend. If it's an improvement then great. If not then nothing lost.

Given the ease of grind adjustment I will now be much more inclined to experiment with other beans.

Any body know what is the design of the adjustment mechanism such that it allows you to go finer without the need to have the burrs grinding?


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Lovin' mine!
> 
> Second day of great coffee with no change in setting (using standard Rocket basket).
> 
> ...


I don't think that there is any design difference and in theory you probably should only go finer with the burrs grinding. What your probably finding is the higher torque of the large motor is able to overcome anything that might jam a smaller grinder.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

You could well be right.

I'm sure, that initially, when I tried to adjust a tad finer whilst grinding, the motor stopped ??

Section 7.2 of the 'manual' aint too informative.

Eg 'When knob is rotated of a turn with stationary motor, the appliance may stop.' ???


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> You could well be right.
> 
> I'm sure, that initially, when I tried to adjust a tad finer whilst grinding, the motor stopped ??
> 
> ...


Just a bad translation into English. I'd read that as turning the dial with a stationary motor may stop/jam the motor. I'm sure there was something in the instructions about only turning it a max of two increments without grinding ( an increment being .25 on the dial)


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

I do like the sound of the 75e but ... Which would be a better but for home use - a eureka Olympus 75e or a used Mahlkonig k30 ? ...and which tastes better in the cup ? Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well the k30 is smaller.

75e is relatively new so I doubt there would be any side by side comparisons. I've had some great shots of k30s previously...not had experience of the 75e

I'm sure someone will volunteer one is better than the other thou.

I'm sure either would make great espresso .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

k75 is the best


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You will not get s K30 unless you buy used. The 65 mm burrs of Middle Earth are gone and the era of a new dawn of 75 mm is now here.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

K30 is an overperformer for its burr size i think, tastes a lot better than most in the 64-65 range


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> K30 is an overperformer for its burr size i think, tastes a lot better than most in the 64-65 range


Dem Mahl burrs......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Look at the particle distribution analysis and see how close the K30 burrs are to the ek43, against say the Anfim or Mazzer.

We have hit 20-21% extractions on the K30 Air, very tasty.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

I have had plenty of good coffees from k30's but £750 is probably my limit - a used one is feasable at that price. But is a 75e as good in the cup ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Look at the particle distribution analysis and see how close the K30 burrs are to the ek43, against say the Anfim or Mazzer.


Where the boulders at


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://payload236.cargocollective.com/1/5/173475/7021427/EK43%20vs.%20K30%20vs.%20Anfim%20vs.%20Robur%20Size%20Graphs.jpg


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aodstratford said:


> I have had plenty of good coffees from k30's but £750 is probably my limit - a used one is feasable at that price. But is a 75e as good in the cup ?


Has anyone pulled shots with both grinders next to each other .. Probably not

So you will get a group of people who have had or used a k30 saying there good and the group of people who have just bought the 75e saying its great ....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Someone get the refractometer out ; )


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes thinking I may have to wait until the hype dies down - hope someone can answer this though. I'm coming from a fiorenzato f5...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The 75 looks a good proposition but remember the 65e hype


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aodstratford said:


> Yes thinking I may have to wait until the hype dies down - hope someone can answer this though. I'm coming from a fiorenzato f5...


Sure there will be another offer on another grinder from BB in six months

You can pick one of the 75e up cheap then


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aodstratford said:


> Yes thinking I may have to wait until the hype dies down - hope someone can answer this though. I'm coming from a fiorenzato f5...


Wait and see how this motor stalling thing pans out.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Wait and see how this motor stalling thing pans out.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> The 75 looks a good proposition but remember the 65e hype


there has been no hype over the 75.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> You can pick one of the 75e up cheap then


Cruel Martin - cruel.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> there has been no hype over the 75.


Are you being serious,or are you going down an it's not hype if it's justified line


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How about familiar pattern then instead


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Are you being serious,or are you going down an it's not hype if it's justified line


Wh hyped it up.....certainly not me. I was very understated. I said it was a good grinder and left tat that


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't want anyone thinking I'm hyping: I've very limited grinder experience but the 75e is making me very happy.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Wh hyped it up.....certainly not me. I was very understated. I said it was a good grinder and left tat that


Dave c's Pravda report


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did not hype this grinder up. I got it, people asked me to compare it to the Mythos....I refused........I said I would gladly have one and still would........I stressed what a good price this appeared to be with the Tin burrs and let others goon about it. As far as I know, BB have sold 5 torso to forum members who from the little I have seen as I do not follow those threads, all seem quite happy with their purchases

Cant be a familiar pattern as that did not happen with then 65


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> You could well be right.
> 
> I'm sure, that initially, when I tried to adjust a tad finer whilst grinding, the motor stopped ??
> 
> ...


If I read that in the italian sections it says:

'if the knob is turned for a one whole turn whilst the motor is stationary the machine could get stuck'

but then I never was a very good translator!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Dave c's Pravda report


dave did a small mini report following the same format he always uses. A member on here found it and publicised it. Not me. I had the report two weeks before anyone on here saw it......


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Grazie!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> dave did a small mini report following the same format he always uses. A member on here found it and publicised it. Not me. I had the report two weeks before anyone on here saw it......


Not saying you hyped it but with the 65e Dave c said was the best thing since sliced bread, loads of people ordered, quite a few were underwhelmed/disappointed with its performance


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Not saying you hyped it but with the 65e Dave c said was the best thing since sliced bread, loads of people ordered, quite a few were underwhelmed/disappointed with its performance


so in other words then, you have ben searching the threads and cannot find any hype from me or anyone else on the 75.....


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

jonc said:


> Grazie!


di niente signore, ci facciamo un caffe' adesso?


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

I am liking this Olympus 75E BUT there again I never had a 'more professional' grinder before















so for all I know I might have loved any of them


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> so in other words then, you have ben searching the threads and cannot find any hype from me or anyone else on the 75.....


The bb review and associated commentary is the hype


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Er. Parla Inglese per favore?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> The bb review and associated commentary is the hype


Howay jeebsy, that twiddle mate. SO, are you now saying any all bb reviews done by dave are hype just this one. the commentary you refer to, who is responsible for that? are your comments hype because you are keeping the thread going!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Love the two track discussion going on here!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

GoatZ.......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's all hype. All matter. Everything in the world.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

jonc said:


> Love the two track discussion going on here!


me too LOOOOL

si di solito parlo inglese ma se me lo chiedi in italiano allora rispondo in italiano


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Si. Solo pizza e birra. Non bevo lavazza.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

anyway, without wishing to appear iike i am promoting.......after a few days in the home, are people happy with their purchase? I was very surprised how well the unseasoned burrs handled dark beans. I know that I am probably a bit darker than most owners tastes but please keep updating the thread with likes and dislikes. I have heard that there is a second batch due soon before Italy shuts down for August and there will be some chrome ones in it....guessing more expensive than standard though


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

aodstratford said:


> I have had plenty of good coffees from k30's but £750 is probably my limit - a used one is feasable at that price. But is a 75e as good in the cup ?


If you want to nip over to Cov and try out the 75e then by all means feel free to PM me.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> anyway, without wishing to appear iike i am promoting.......after a few days in the home, are people happy with their purchase? I was very surprised how well the unseasoned burrs handled dark beans. I know that I am probably a bit darker than most owners tastes but please keep updating the thread with likes and dislikes. I have heard that there is a second batch due soon before Italy shuts down for August and there will be some chrome ones in it....guessing more expensive than standard though


I'm incredibly value oriented. You know this. But I'm very, very pleased so far - it feels like good value. My pleasure is probably disproportionate because I've upgraded the basket, pf and shower screen though. But regardless I'm happy.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> anyway, without wishing to appear iike i am promoting.......after a few days in the home, are people happy with their purchase?


I am 'very' happy, I think the burrs are definitely 'changing', I am not just below notch 4 (on 3.75 or so) on my grind setting whether the last couple of days I could not go any lower than 4.5









the coffees are getting better and better


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

anyway, am off to grind more beans on my 75E, drink an espresso and then off to bed







 I always sleep better after an espresso


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


>


It was protesting at the 80's shell suit it was forced to wear. But seriously thats the first one Ive ever seen with that problem


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> It was protesting at the 80's shell suit it was forced to wear. But seriously thats the first one Ive ever seen with that problem


Spoke to a couple of people who had seen it but apparently it stops one the burrs are run in


----------

